# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Herkent iemand deze symptonen?

## ciel16

Hoi allemaal,

Ik ben 16 jaar en tot vorige week super gezond. Ik ben echter de afgelopen week een paar keer flauwgevallen, ben opeens heel moe. De laatste tijd is mijn ontlasting ook opeens heel onregelmatig. 

Bloed laten prikken bij de dokter, bleek dat de bezinking in mijn bloed heel hoog was. Ik heb echter geen infecties. Weet iemand wat deze symptonen in combinatie met een te hoge bezinking kunnen betekenen?

Ik zou het heel graag willen weten. Ik wil graag weer mountainbiken en dat gaat nu lastig  :EEK!: 

Alvast bedankt,
groetjes Ciel (16)

----------

